# [SOLVED] i7 and ACPI

## Holysword

So, there is a way to use cpu frequency scaling with an i7 processor? Ive never managed to make my kernel run other than at "performance" policy =S

----------

## keet

Other kernel C.P.U. governors should work, though I haven't tested them.  Cpufrequtils works for me.

----------

## gentoo_ram

It should work with the ACPI driver.

----------

## Naib

should but for some reason the kernel won't let you choose. it sticks with nodemand AND it is very agressive in downscaling (not so in upscaling)

pretty shitty tbf

----------

## kimmie

Naib, you can fix that with kernel >=2.6.39

All governors work with the ACPI driver for me, unless it's locked in BIOS.

----------

## Naib

 *kimmie wrote:*   

> Naib, you can fix that with kernel >=2.6.39
> 
> All governors work with the ACPI driver for me, unless it's locked in BIOS.

 

I've posted in that thread btw with a more elegant solution (Which I am using). Doesn't change the fact it is aggressive

----------

## DirtyHairy

Definitely works for me with kernel 2.6.39 and 3.0.

----------

## Holysword

Well, I have been failing so far:

```
◢ perjanus ◣ linux $  cpufreq-set -g powersave

Error setting new values. Common errors:

- Do you have proper administration rights? (super-user?)

- Is the governor you requested available and modprobed?

- Trying to set an invalid policy?

- Trying to set a specific frequency, but userspace governor is not available,

   for example because of hardware which cannot be set to a specific frequency

   or because the userspace governor isn't loaded?

◢ perjanus ◣ linux $  
```

and also

```
 perjanus ◣ linux $  cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 2:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 3:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 4:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 5:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 6:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 7:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

◢ perjanus ◣ linux $  
```

and also

```
◢ perjanus ◣ linux $  modprobe -l | grep cpufreq

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/mperf.ko

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/pcc-cpufreq.ko

kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.ko

kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko

kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_userspace.ko

kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.ko

◢ perjanus ◣ linux $  
```

Maybe I am missing a point? I have followed the official Power Management page, but got stucked at the point in which cpeufreq-set is supposed to work. I have already checked my bios, but I will double check it as soon as I can.

----------

## kimmie

Which module is actually loaded? Have you tried with only one of acpi/pccc modules?  Any info in /var/log/dmesg when you modprobe the module? Turned on the cpu freq debugging option in the kernel?

----------

## Holysword

Well well, normally the problem is the simplest issue possible. acpi_cpufreq modules was disabled all this time - I was actually supposing that enabling cpufreq_* would bring acpi_cpufreq up automatically, which is obviously not the case.

I am adding it to modules_autoload and continuing the guide to see how far I can go. Thanks everybody.

----------

